# Dive buddy needed



## jaredmatz (May 22, 2017)

Would anyone like to dive Ft. Pickens or Navarre beach this Thursday or Friday?


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

Are you planning to boat, kayak, or swim? I can't this week but I would be interested in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaredmatz (May 22, 2017)

watergator said:


> Are you planning to boat, kayak, or swim? I can't this week but I would be interested in the future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry but I'll be out of state this . Plus , I've signed up for a dive excursion this Friday. Thanks for the offer though. I honestly don't think anyone would respond.


----------

